# Casters with no play in them... Help?



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought 4 locking swivel casters from the big box store for my router table base. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd/Waxman-3-in-Polyolefin-Swivel-Caster/50392288 They are perfect in every way except… when locked, there is just a little bit of play at the swivel, so the wheel can "wobble" a little bit. It can't turn, it can't swivel, but it can camber a couple of degrees. This adds up to a router table that can sort of rock under side load - a disaster waiting to happen!

Any recommendations for similar size and relatively cheap casters that won't have this kind of play in them?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

For a router table I would highly recommend  dual locking casters like Kreg ,they lock on and won't wobble , I use them on my shop made RT and have zero complains:
https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-PRS3090-Locking-Caster-Set-Piece/dp/B000SR5YBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476568966&sr=8-1&keywords=Kreg+casters


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You're talking about when you hold one in your hand and push on it side to side? I would think when you have 4 of them each at a different spot as far as their rotation is concerned PLUS weight on them they would be fine. But you won't know until you try.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Hazelton, exactly - and noticing that at the store, I also reasoned that they would be fine with all 4 in different directions. But now that I have them on there it's just too sloppy for a router table, IMO.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, good double locking casters are not cheap. I have had good luck with the ones from Woodcraft.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I recently was putting a new drive wheel and bearings on my old Snapper walk behind mower. The new bearings had way more slop than the old ones did. Things aren't made like they used to be.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I use double-locking casters made by Rhombus and sold via sources such as McMaster Carr. By the time shipping is factored in expect to pay around $160 for a set of 4. It sounds expensive until one considers that they provide flawless mobility and service for a lifetime. Cheap casters provide a few years of hassle and frustration before they get pitched and replaced with something better.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Good caster are not cheap, you get what you pay for.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Maybe something like these.
http://www.rockler.com/workbench-caster-kit-4-pack


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

I just put these on my router table last week, im very happy with them, they look just like yours but I got them from the depot http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-in-Polyurethane-Swivel-Caster-with-Brake-4120545EB/203672194

I went to purchase an additional set but they were all sold out, I plan on using these more often, I wqs impressed. For me they lock in tight with little or no play & made the heavy router table portable, with all four locked its super tight. I don't recall the table deflecting even a little while in the locked position, for me they work perfectly. My router table is heavy though so perhaps that makes a difference.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

When I was building a mobile base, someone suggested these: Steelex D2612 5-Inch 300-Pound Swivel Double Lock Polyurethane Plate Caster at around $12 a piece. I also found what looks like the identical double locking caster at my local Tractor Supply for roughly the same price.

In the end, I decided that to provide maximum stability, the base needed to rest directly on the floor when in use, and the casters should only be engaged when moving it - similar to those rockler lifting casters mentioned above that are foot operated. Unfortunately, they can only support 100lbs each, and my base was for a machine in excess of 600 pounds. Final solution was to make my own lifting caster bracket out of scrap metal, a couple nuts/bolts and a $4 swivel caster from HF:










Probably not an option if you can't weld or don't have any metalworking experience, but a fun project if you do  But for something like a router table that doesn't weigh as much, the Rockler ones might work as well.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hello John,

You may wish to consider making the two front wheels fixed and see if the stability issue resolves itself.
It sounds like you have got too many steering wheels and producing cumlative stabiliy errors.

A few pictures of the router set up would assist in providing useful feedback advice too.
I looked at your caster and its certainly appears to be design wise fit for purpose, again a picure of everything helps.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Maybe something like these.
> http://www.rockler.com/workbench-caster-kit-4-pack
> 
> - jbay


i like these good idea


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I always buy my casters at Caster City and never had a complaint.
Size, operation, wheel type, locking type, delivery, price, and whatever, you can't go wrong with their products.

It appears that the caster you are using is only a rolling lock and not a swivel lock.
Caster City has both types of locking types available.
I have used a number of them and when these lock, there is *NO* play!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Only put two casters on and the other two legs run to the floor. Attach side handles and move like a wheelbarrow.

M


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> When I was building a mobile base, someone suggested these: Steelex D2612 5-Inch 300-Pound Swivel Double Lock Polyurethane Plate Caster at around $12 a piece. I also found what looks like the identical double locking caster at my local Tractor Supply for roughly the same price.
> 
> In the end, I decided that to provide maximum stability, the base needed to rest directly on the floor when in use, and the casters should only be engaged when moving it - similar to those rockler lifting casters mentioned above that are foot operated. Unfortunately, they can only support 100lbs each, and my base was for a machine in excess of 600 pounds. Final solution was to make my own lifting caster bracket out of scrap metal, a couple nuts/bolts and a $4 swivel caster from HF:
> 
> ...


Bingo! Buy a mobile base that sets the whole base down on adjustable feet. Like this HTC.
https://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Mobile-Power-Tools-HTC-2000/dp/B00002262M/ref=lp_552520_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1476667369&sr=1-1

Very solid!


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

I got these for my Kreg Worktable….

https://www.amazon.com/SPACECARE-Swivel-Caster-Polyurethane-adjustable/dp/B01CQA3RY2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1476670278&sr=8-2&keywords=spacecare+casters

They work pretty well, and include a little wrench to raise the feet for movement.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

IMO if you need true, fully eatable, function from the tool or table then you need to go with a setup that allows the equipment to rest on the floor for use and then raise up on casters for. Ovemetn, like a mobile base or the workbench casters others have posted.

I have a caster-fetish and even prefer my household furniture to be on wheels (something my fiancé does NOT agree on, haha) and I've spent tons of money on various casters but no matter how expensive or how secure there's always more wobble on a caster than a foot on the ground.


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have these exact same casters on my router cabinet and find that if I lock all 4 making sure to set each one at 90 degrees off phase from the other that the cabinet is rock solid. If yours are still installed, it might be worth giving this a shot before throwing in the towel.


----------

